# Is it safe to carry a jerry can in the car?



## Joe Nonety (16 Feb 2007)

I got a call from someone recently who ran out of petrol so I had to buy a jerrycan and 5 litres of petrol to get them motoring again. Is it safe to keep a jerrycan in the car at all times as it would be a handy device to have? The one I got isn't the best as it leaked when I poured in the petrol and also you have to open the cap every so often to release pressure. I remember there was a class one on the UK Apprentice show that looked quite safe.


----------



## Satanta (16 Feb 2007)

The idea of the jerrycan, from what I've been told, is to have it in the car at all times, just not with petrol in it. In the event of you, or someone else, needing to use it for petrol you then have it at hand... once you get someone to give you a lift or walk to a petrol station of course. 

I certainly wouldn't carry one with petrol in the car if it wasn't needed (or for a period of time greater than is needed). The risks are far greater than the possible benefits (no matter how good, strong or secure the can is).

Not sure I'd every carry one at all to be honest. If the worst should happen and the need for one arrises, it wouldn't be a huge problem to pick up a few 2l bottles (or possibly a jerrycan now that it is needed) in the petrol station you already need to visit.


----------



## Guest109 (16 Feb 2007)

i allways fillup at omeath or dundalk and i see northern cars and vans filling up jerry cans by the bootful with petrol or diesel the danger dos not seem to bother them


----------



## Carpenter (16 Feb 2007)

The other problem with this idea is that petrol (in particular) detiorates over time and it is not reommended to store it for long periods as "gum" deposits build up.  But the fire risk is certainly the most significant one.  Metal containers are far better for storing fuel anyway, any of the cheaper (5 litre DIY store type) containers I've ever bought in the past invariably leaked when used.


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Feb 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> I got a call from someone recently who ran out of petrol so I had to buy a jerrycan and 5 litres of petrol to get them motoring again. Is it safe to keep a jerrycan in the car at all times as it would be a handy device to have?


Not if...


Joe Nonety said:


> The one I got isn't the best as it leaked when I poured in the petrol and also you have to open the cap every so often to release pressure.


----------



## soy (16 Feb 2007)

Satanta said:


> it wouldn't be a huge problem to pick up a few 2l bottles (or possibly a jerrycan now that it is needed) in the petrol station you already need to visit.



A lot of garages no longer sell petrol if you do not have a proper petrol container. 
Not sure why, but probably an insurance thing?

For the sake of 5e it is as well to have the proper one in the boot (empty of course).


----------



## SeanA (16 Feb 2007)

It is illegal to sell petrol unless it can be collected in a proper receptacle.


----------



## RS2K (17 Feb 2007)

I use a proper petrol container for getting fuel for the lawnmower.

Apart from that i'd never carry petrol or any other highly flamable substance in the car if I didn't absolutely have to.

It's a risky thing to do.


----------



## Irish Fire (17 Feb 2007)

Joe Nonety said:


> I got a call from someone recently who ran out of petrol so I had to buy a jerrycan and 5 litres of petrol to get them motoring again. Is it safe to keep a jerrycan in the car at all times as it would be a handy device to have? The one I got isn't the best as it leaked when I poured in the petrol and also you have to open the cap every so often to release pressure. I remember there was a class one on the UK Apprentice show that looked quite safe.


 
Hi,

It is not only unsafe but illegal to transport a volitile fuel such as Petrol in a vehicle without a licence. In the case of Millitary/Rescue etc.. that require extra fuel supplies they are transported on and external part of the vehicle. Please not that the vapour in petrol burns so be careful when opening a fuel can that has built up pressure. I have seen the damage it can do.

Kind Regards


----------



## zag (17 Feb 2007)

People - maybe I'm missing something here, but don't we all (well most of us) fill our *petrol* tanks with that highly flamable stuff every few days ?  What's it called again ?  Oh yeah, petrol.  And then drive around with the stuff sloshing around like it was only water . . .

Given a proper strong container which is properly restrained and protected from puncture there shouldn't be any more risk than filling your tank up.  I guess there is a potential risk of asphyxiation or explosion if the fumes enter the body of the car, but that's where the importance of a proper container comes in - one that doesn't leak.

Having said that, I have a feeling there is some law from the dark ages making it illegal to carry petrol in anything other than the tank.

I carry diesel in a can around in my campervan ever since almost running out on a very, very long road with almost nothing on it for I don't know how many miles, but it was a long way.  I understand diesel is less flamable & volatile.

z


----------



## Irish Fire (17 Feb 2007)

zag said:


> People - maybe I'm missing something here, but don't we all (well most of us) fill our *petrol* tanks with that highly flamable stuff every few days ? What's it called again ? Oh yeah, petrol. And then drive around with the stuff sloshing around like it was only water . . .
> 
> Given a proper strong container which is properly restrained and protected from puncture there shouldn't be any more risk than filling your tank up. I guess there is a potential risk of asphyxiation or explosion if the fumes enter the body of the car, but that's where the importance of a proper container comes in - one that doesn't leak.
> 
> ...


 
I think my friend it is you who is missing the point on this one, for a start fuel tanks on vehicles are designed with impact in mind and will not explode as there is a pressure release valve, unlike a restrained container (normaly stored in the vehicle unlike a fuel tank that is on the outside) and with regard to the law from the dark ages as you put it, it's there for a reason and not only that I feel it's people with a mindset like this on the roads put themselves and others in danger.


----------



## zag (17 Feb 2007)

Maybe I didn't make it clear . . . if the container is restrained and protected correctly there shouldn't (in my view) be an issue.  Maybe it's not possible to have such a container without it becoming (by default) an onboard tank.  I agree that onboard tanks have impact issues strongly considered during design.  I am definitely not encouraging people to drive around with *loose* containers of petrol bouncing around their boot.

z


----------



## Bojangles (17 Feb 2007)

Just joined & having difficulty finding out how to post a new message. Any help appreciated. Tks


----------



## Guest125 (18 Feb 2007)

Fuel gauge?


----------



## Irish Fire (18 Feb 2007)

caff said:


> Fuel gauge?


 


  Didn't want to be the one to say it!!!!!


----------



## Carpenter (19 Feb 2007)

zag said:


> People - maybe I'm missing something here, but don't we all (well most of us) fill our *petrol* tanks with that highly flamable stuff every few days ? What's it called again ? Oh yeah, petrol. And then drive around with the stuff sloshing around like it was only water . . .
> 
> z


 
Petrol tanks on vehicles are fitted with a vent pipe to allow vapour build-up to escape, as far as I remember.  This is where portable containers fall down......


----------

